# Double baked savory cheese rolls



## atomicsmoke (May 30, 2015)

Another dish I grew up with.

Dough is made with eggs and milk. Rolled with baker's cheese.













IMG_20150530_180745.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ May 30, 2015






Out of the oven












IMG_20150530_192838.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ May 30, 2015






Cross section












IMG_20150530_195313.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ May 30, 2015






It can be served at this point, with sour cream if you like












IMG_20150530_202622.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ May 30, 2015






But we like them double baked.

Here is how; Sliced and piled in an oven dish, soaked in sour cream mixed with milk












IMG_20150530_195343.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ May 30, 2015






After the 2nd round in the oven they look like this












IMG_20150530_201342.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ May 30, 2015






Money shot












IMG_20150530_201936.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ May 30, 2015






Only two were cheese rolls. Third one was the desert:
Half Turkish delight












IMG_20150530_210741.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ May 30, 2015






Half walnut

Thank you for looking.


----------



## pineywoods (May 31, 2015)

That looks awesome


----------



## foamheart (Jun 1, 2015)

All my cholestrols just went weak in the knees..........


----------



## thegambler19 (Jul 14, 2015)

Always been a big fan of cheese, looks amazing!

*Cooking is like gambling,  you never know what you'll get.*


----------



## jcollins (Jul 14, 2015)

Looks very good.....I love cheese


----------



## areallynicegirl (Jul 29, 2015)

What is baker's cheese? Is it like cream cheese?


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jul 29, 2015)

No its not cream cheese. It's a type of fresh cheese. Queso fresco would be a reasonable substitute.

I've been told drained cottage cheese would also work, but I never tried.


----------



## areallynicegirl (Jul 29, 2015)

Oh cool, it looks delicious!! If I was to l look up the recipe on Google what is the name of that?


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jun 18, 2016)

We traditionally make these around this time (7 weeks after Easter).













_20160618_195737.JPG



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jun 18, 2016


----------



## b-one (Jun 18, 2016)

Those look tasty!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jun 19, 2016)

Sliced and soaked with heavy cream+sour cream...ready to go into the oven.












_20160619_162820.JPG



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jun 19, 2016


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jun 19, 2016)

Out of the oven












_20160619_165913.JPG



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jun 19, 2016


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jun 19, 2016)

On my plate.












_20160619_194932.JPG



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jun 19, 2016


----------

